# best joke of the year



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

NOMINATED
> THE BEST JOKE OF THE YEAR
> 
> A
> Russian arrives in New York City as a new immigrant to
> the United States. He stops the first person he
> sees walking down the street and says, "Thank you
> Mr. American for letting me into this
> country, giving me housing, food stamps, free medical
> care, and a
> free education!"
> 
> The
> passerby says, "You are mistaken, I am a
> Mexican." The man goes on and encounters
> another passerby. "Thank you for having such a
> beautiful country here in America."
> 
> The
> person says, "I not American,
> I Vietnamese."
> 
> The
> new arrival walks farther, and the next person he sees
> he stops, shakes his hand, and says, "Thank you
> for wonderful America!”
> 
> That
> person puts up his hand and says, "I am from
> Middle East. I am not American."
> 
> He
> finally sees a nice lady and asks, "Are you an
> American?"
> 
> She
> says, "No, I am from Africa." 
> 
> Puzzled,
> he asks her, "Where are all
> the Americans?"
> 
> The
> African lady checks her watch and says, "Probably
> at work."


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

:shock: But its true! :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> :shock: But its true! :?


yes it is


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHA thats funny!


----------

